# Inconsistancy



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Im having a bit of trouble with my consistancy:
Driver- Straght Or Push
Woods- Straight Or Push
Irons- Pull or straight or push 
Wedges- Slight Push or Pull

Can anyone help?


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Forget the pulls...seems like thats an over correction of your pushes...and the reason its with your irons is cuz there a lil easier to get through the ball unlike woods...so pulling is not the problem, however pushing is the problem cuz your doing it with all your clubs. 

Quick fix-Ball position slightly more forward...this will help your arms/hands release better. 

W/o seeing your swing tho its hard to tell and i don't wanna say something that is wrong and have you worrying about it cuz thats not the best thing, when it could be totally wrong.


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

i have a similar problems sometimes, and i tend to align my feet too far right (i'm assuming youre right handed too). take a club and put it at your feet next time you push one. maybe youre just aimed that way, and your not pushing it at all.


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> Forget the pulls...seems like thats an over correction of your pushes...and the reason its with your irons is cuz there a lil easier to get through the ball unlike woods...so pulling is not the problem, however pushing is the problem cuz your doing it with all your clubs.
> 
> Quick fix-Ball position slightly more forward...this will help your arms/hands release better.
> 
> W/o seeing your swing tho its hard to tell and i don't wanna say something that is wrong and have you worrying about it cuz thats not the best thing, when it could be totally wrong.


Thanks this has seemed to work!
Hit a couple at the range aprox 90/100 of them straight!


----------

